# Facci:"Greta ha rotto i cogl..Faccia da c.". Video.



## admin (19 Aprile 2019)

Il giornalista Filippo Facci, a La Zanzara, attacca pesantemente Greta Thunberg e litiga con Parenzo:"Sta bambinetta ha una faccia da c. Ha rotto i cogl... E' un mostriciattolo. Ha ragione la Maglie, viene da investirla con la macchina".

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2019)




----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2019)




----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Aprile 2019)

C'è anche la prima pagina di libero che ci va giù pesante


Anticipazione (Spoiler)













Guardandola in modo razionale è sbagliato esporsi in questi termini nei confronti di una ragazzina, il fatto è che è una reazione comprensibile dato il bombardamento mediatico. Uno magari non vuole neanche, ma dopo un po' la cosa viene spontanea. Una reazione psicologica quasi involontaria.

E' come il bombardamento pro immigrati che fa partire per la tangente le persone


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Aprile 2019)

Ci sta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> C'è anche la prima pagina di libero che ci va giù pesante
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Bergoglio: "Vieni avanti Gretina" devo dire che fa ridere


----------



## bmb (19 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il giornalista Filippo Facci, a La Zanzara, attacca pesantemente Greta Thunberg e litiga con Parenzo:"Sta bambinetta ha una faccia da c. Ha rotto i cogl... E' un mostriciattolo. Ha ragione la Maglie, viene da investirla con la macchina".
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



 solito idolo


----------



## bmb (19 Aprile 2019)

Anche perché è fin troppo palese che la bambina sia mossa come una marionetta.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> C'è anche la prima pagina di libero che ci va giù pesante
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



"Vieni avanti Gretina" è una perla di fare bellezza


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Aprile 2019)

Purtroppo ovviamente tutti i tasselli stanno andando al loro posto.
L'odio telecomandato per Greta farà ignorare il problema del cambiamento climatico. 

Poi figuriamoci se si inizia a parlare della probabile estinzione umana a partire dal 2030, la gente inizia a sputare odio e bile a più non posso. Non riescono a concepire che la loro miserabile vita possa finire e che quindi la vita e la società per come la intendiamo e come ci viene imposta è tutta una farsa,a certa gente fa proprio paura che crolli questo enorme castello di carta che è la società odierna. 

Mi so proprio rotto, certa gente non capirà mai come il "potere" ci porta a spasso come vuole. Meritiamo davvero l'estinzione. 
Almeno sarà bello vedere tutta questa gente che è convinta di avere il mondo e la verità in mano che chiederà perdono per tutti i propri peccati quando la fine arriverà.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il giornalista Filippo Facci, a La Zanzara, attacca pesantemente Greta Thunberg e litiga con Parenzo:"Sta bambinetta ha una faccia da c. Ha rotto i cogl... E' un mostriciattolo. Ha ragione la Maglie, viene da investirla con la macchina".
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



Un *******.

E' una bambina carinissima e non vedo cosa faccia di male.

Vedendo l' intervista di ieri mi viene quasi il dubbio che non ci sia nessuno a telecomandarla, almeno non quanto lo si fa passare.

Ormai perfino chi fa le cose giuste viene sbeffeggiato, pessimo mondo ha creato internet, si da voce ad ogni webete con la divulgazione delle notizie, almeno sta ****..ata sarebbe rimasta confinata a radio insetto.


----------



## kekkopot (19 Aprile 2019)

"Ti viene da investirla con la macchina"


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ormai perfino chi fa le cose giuste viene sbeffeggiato, pessimo mondo ha creato internet, si da voce ad ogni webete con la divulgazione delle notizie, almeno sta ****..ata sarebbe rimasta confinata a radio insetto.


Il problema sta sempre nel fruitore finale, cioè nel pubblico di ascoltatori/spettatori/elettori/follower. In un mondo normale uno che parla di investire una ragazzina e la definisce in quel modo susciterebbe solo riprovazione. Se la reazione è invece di ilarità e/o di appoggio, si crea un circolo vizioso in cui quel personaggio si sente autorizzato a continuare, chi organizza trasmissioni TV/radio lo invita per creare scalpore e, quindi, audience e via dicendo.


----------



## vota DC (19 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un *******.
> 
> E' una bambina carinissima e non vedo cosa faccia di male.
> 
> ...



Cambiava la velocità di diffusione, ma chi parla alla radio è già tra i privilegiati nel diffondere le proprie idee, internet permette a chi non è fortunato quanto Facci di dire la sua e soprattutto di confrontare più fonti diverse.

Comunque sia minorenne con forma di autismo, c'è il video dove si toglie il cappello e accorre "Geppetto" perché se non dice qualcosa di concordato ha paura di prenderle dai padroni.
Da noi Pillon che riceve critiche quotidianamente almeno non ha mandato un bambino con sindrome di down a fronteggiare i cortei di "non una di meno".


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2019)

non capisco queste dichiarazioni, anche se io non seguo la vicenda...
ma perchè devi andare sul personale?

se l'avesse fatto bakayoko che sarebbe successo??? parole da ignorante.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Aprile 2019)

Stucchevole come persone adulte possano dire certe cose di una ragazzina, apprezzo comunque il fatto che non siano ipocriti

Tutto ciò dimostra comunque come questa sia una campagna al contrario, che fa passare in secondo piano i problemi reali, mettendo in primo l'indinniazzzzione per gli insulti e gli insulti stessi


----------



## fabri47 (19 Aprile 2019)

Facci e Libero


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non capisco queste dichiarazioni, anche se io non seguo la vicenda...
> ma perchè devi andare sul personale?


Il fatto che ci sia anche qualcuno che approva le dichiarazioni di uno che insulta e pensa di investire una bambina(peraltro, se non sbaglio, affetta anche da un disturbo dello sviluppo)che pone un problema serio, è la dimostrazione che l'Umanità merita di estinguersi nel peggior modo possibile.


----------



## MassimoRE (19 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il fatto che ci sia anche qualcuno che approva le dichiarazioni di uno che insulta e pensa di investire una bambina(peraltro, se non sbaglio, affetta anche da un disturbo dello sviluppo)che pone un problema serio, è la dimostrazione che l'Umanità merita di estinguersi nel peggior modo possibile.



Bravissimo


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il fatto che ci sia anche qualcuno che approva le dichiarazioni di uno che insulta e pensa di investire una bambina(peraltro, se non sbaglio, affetta anche da un disturbo dello sviluppo)che pone un problema serio, è la dimostrazione che l'Umanità merita di estinguersi nel peggior modo possibile.



Esattamente.

Il problema è che questa gente poi ha la faccia come il c... (parlo in generale, non dei nostri amici del forum che commentano da "non interessati direttamente") quando poi accadono fatti che smentiscono tutta la loro sicumera passata, rimangono con la faccia di sasso.


----------



## singer (19 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il fatto che ci sia anche qualcuno che approva le dichiarazioni di uno che insulta e pensa di investire una bambina(peraltro, se non sbaglio, affetta anche da un disturbo dello sviluppo)che pone un problema serio, è la dimostrazione che l'Umanità merita di estinguersi nel peggior modo possibile.



Sono in completo disaccordo.
1) Quella persona sta impersonificando una ideologia: chi si scaglia contro di lei si scaglia in realtà contro quello che rappresenta non contro lei in quanto persona. In questo momento Greta non è una ragazza, ma un simbolo. 
2) Il fatto che sia affetta da una sindrome non costituisce motivo per sottrarla alle critiche: anzi, il ricatto psicologico che si vorrebbe avanzare, del tipo "non si picchiano i bambini con gli occhiali" è insopportabile e anzi legittima, se mai ci fosse bisogno di legittimarli, commenti così veementi. 
3) Il problema che pone è serio non in sé, ma per l'attenzione mediatica che sta suscitando. Si tratta dell'avanzare di una ideologia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il fatto che ci sia anche qualcuno che approva le dichiarazioni di uno che insulta e pensa di investire una bambina(peraltro, se non sbaglio, affetta anche da un disturbo dello sviluppo)che pone un problema serio, è la dimostrazione che l'Umanità merita di estinguersi nel peggior modo possibile.



anche a me non piace il fatto che questa ha visibilità proprio per i problemi che ha e per la sua età. è una cosa vergognosa strumentalizzare così sta gente... ma anche insultarla non lo capisco, per cosa poi.

ma stirate gente come chiellini, li si che ci guadagna l'umanità


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2019)

singer ha scritto:


> Sono in completo disaccordo.
> 1) Quella persona sta impersonificando una ideologia: chi si scaglia contro di lei si scaglia in realtà contro quello che rappresenta non contro lei in quanto persona. In questo momento Greta non è una ragazza, ma un simbolo.
> 2) Il fatto che sia affetta da una sindrome non costituisce motivo per sottrarla alle critiche: anzi, il ricatto psicologico che si vorrebbe avanzare, del tipo "non si picchiano i bambini con gli occhiali" è insopportabile e anzi legittima, se mai ci fosse bisogno di legittimarli, commenti così veementi.
> 3) Il problema che pone è serio non in sé, ma per l'attenzione mediatica che sta suscitando. Si tratta dell'avanzare di una ideologia.



This.


----------



## Boomer (19 Aprile 2019)

Oddio ma voi veramente credete alla storia del "cambiamento climatico" ? Ahahahahah


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il fatto che ci sia anche qualcuno che approva le dichiarazioni di uno che insulta e pensa di investire una bambina(peraltro, se non sbaglio, affetta anche da un disturbo dello sviluppo)che pone un problema serio, è la dimostrazione che l'Umanità merita di estinguersi nel peggior modo possibile.



Eh no, no. Il diaologo deve avvenire tra adulti, inter-pares. E' per questo che *è subdolo e scorretto usare una bambina come portavoce*: perchè con i bambini NON ci si deve rivolgere come con gli adulti. Se costringi questa bambina nel mondo degli adulti allora si deve considerarla adulta, e si becca gli insulti come fosse adulta. Tra l'altro ha 16 anni, attendiamo 2 anni e la insultiamo, finalmente, come persona adulta, e tutto sto perbenismo ve lo piantate su...

Meriterebbero l'estinzione chi non capisce ste cose basilari e addirittura si permette di far la morale!


----------



## juventino (19 Aprile 2019)

Non so se mettono più tristezza quelli che fanno marketing politico usando questa ragazzina oppure quelli che da adulti insultano una 16enne.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Aprile 2019)

A proposito del "save the planet"

George Carlin 

"The Planet is Fine.The People are Fucked"


----------



## evangel33 (19 Aprile 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Eh no, no. Il diaologo deve avvenire tra adulti, inter-pares. E' per questo che *è subdolo e scorretto usare una bambina come portavoce*: perchè con i bambini NON ci si deve rivolgere come con gli adulti. Se costringi questa bambina nel mondo degli adulti allora si deve considerarla adulta, e si becca gli insulti come fosse adulta. Tra l'altro ha 16 anni, attendiamo 2 anni e la insultiamo, finalmente, come persona adulta, e tutto sto perbenismo ve lo piantate su...
> 
> Meriterebbero l'estinzione chi non capisce ste cose basilari e addirittura si permette di far la morale!





Ma perché in un dialogo tra adulti ci si dovrebbe insultare?
Perché se una evidenzia il problema climatico ci devono essere orde di ******* che la insultano dicendo che ha la faccia da c. e che vorrebbero prenderla sotto con la macchina? 
Perché vi indicano la luna e guardate il dito?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Aprile 2019)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Ma perché in un dialogo tra adulti ci si dovrebbe insultare?
> Perché se una evidenzia il problema climatico ci devono essere orde di ******* che la insultano dicendo che ha la faccia da c. e che vorrebbero prenderla sotto con la macchina?
> Perché vi indicano la luna e guardate il dito?



Non ho detto che ci si dovrebbe insultare, faccio solo notare che gli adulti devono trattare i bambini come bambini e non come adulti. Infatti questo fenomeno fa parte dell'agenda della sessualizzazione dei bambini, perchè in futuro vengano considerati come adulti: è una premessa per la pedofilia lagalizzata.


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2019)

singer ha scritto:


> Sono in completo disaccordo.
> 1) Quella persona sta impersonificando una ideologia: chi si scaglia contro di lei si scaglia in realtà contro quello che rappresenta non contro lei in quanto persona. In questo momento Greta non è una ragazza, ma un simbolo.
> 2) Il fatto che sia affetta da una sindrome non costituisce motivo per sottrarla alle critiche: anzi, il ricatto psicologico che si vorrebbe avanzare, del tipo "non si picchiano i bambini con gli occhiali" è insopportabile e anzi legittima, se mai ci fosse bisogno di legittimarli, commenti così veementi.
> 3) Il problema che pone è serio non in sé, ma per l'attenzione mediatica che sta suscitando. Si tratta dell'avanzare di una ideologia.


Secondo il tuo ragionamento, visto che tu e io siamo in disaccordo, uno dei due sarebbe autorizzato a dire all'altro che ha rotto i co... che è una faccia di ca.. e che ha voglia di investirlo con la macchina. Se poi uno dei due avesse qualche handicap, l'altro sarebbe moralmente obbligato a insultarlo con ancora maggior veemenza.
Ok. Vado ad accendere macchina, moto, caloriferi a palla e tutto quello che posso così acceleriamo il processo di distruzione del pianeta.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Aprile 2019)

Ma a chi dice "eh ma è una bambina", per caso siete gli stessi che auguravate le peggio cose a Justin Bieber quando debuttò con i primi pezzi (all'epoca aveva la stessa età della Thunberg)? Io trovo più vergognoso, comunque, chi sta cercando di usarla.


----------



## enigmistic02 (19 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il giornalista Filippo Facci, a La Zanzara, attacca pesantemente Greta Thunberg e litiga con Parenzo:"Sta bambinetta ha una faccia da c. Ha rotto i cogl... E' un mostriciattolo. Ha ragione la Maglie, viene da investirla con la macchina".
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



E' sbagliato, cafone e controproducente rivolgersi con questa violenza nei confronti di chiunque, a maggior ragione se si tratta di una ragazzina. Offendere una persona per il suo aspetto fisico è di una bassezza allucinante, oltretutto mette in secondo piano il marcio che, a mio parere, si nasconde dietro il suo giovane emblema: che Greta si presti a una fiction lo credo anche io, che chi vi sia dietro non sia affatto realmente interessato alla risoluzione del problema, pure.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il problema sta sempre nel fruitore finale, cioè nel pubblico di ascoltatori/spettatori/elettori/follower. In un mondo normale uno che parla di investire una ragazzina e la definisce in quel modo susciterebbe solo riprovazione. Se la reazione è invece di ilarità e/o di appoggio, si crea un circolo vizioso in cui quel personaggio si sente autorizzato a continuare, chi organizza trasmissioni TV/radio lo invita per creare scalpore e, quindi, audience e via dicendo.





singer ha scritto:


> Sono in completo disaccordo.
> 1) Quella persona sta impersonificando una ideologia: chi si scaglia contro di lei si scaglia in realtà contro quello che rappresenta non contro lei in quanto persona. In questo momento Greta non è una ragazza, ma un simbolo.
> 2) Il fatto che sia affetta da una sindrome non costituisce motivo per sottrarla alle critiche: anzi, il ricatto psicologico che si vorrebbe avanzare, del tipo "non si picchiano i bambini con gli occhiali" è insopportabile e anzi legittima, se mai ci fosse bisogno di legittimarli, commenti così veementi.
> 3) Il problema che pone è serio non in sé, ma per l'attenzione mediatica che sta suscitando. Si tratta dell'avanzare di una ideologia.



Sono chiaramente d'accordo che i toni usati sono intollerabili, però è meschino anche questa "protezione" aldilà di ogni possibile replica che possiede Greta, in virtù della sua adolescenza intoccabile. Essendo una bambina o poco più, viene sfruttata la sua "debolezza" come scudo per imporre all'attenzione chissà quali secondi scopi. In questo momento è né più né meno che un'arma in mano a qualcuno. E poi che significa, se uno è adulto e vaccinato può reggere qualunque affronto a prescindere? Tutta la questione non torna, e ci dovrebbero essere dei meccanismi sociali automatici secondo i quali una persona può o non può farsi carico di simile visibilità a livello politico, visto la sua età, istruzione e status civile.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Aprile 2019)

Ma esattamente, perché tutto quest'odio nei confronti di una ragazzina che ha come unica colpa quella di dire la verità?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Aprile 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma esattamente, perché tutto quest'odio nei confronti di una ragazzina che ha come unica colpa quella di dire la verità?



Può ropere il cz anche chi dice la verità, come il "ricordati che devi morire!" di Non ci resta che piangere.

In effetti, io e magari anche il Facci, non possiamo fare nulla di più di quel che facciamo e non è colpa nostra il problema dell'inquinamento, quindi venire incolpato ingiustamente in ogni momento, alche al super mentre faccio la spesa, usando sta ragazzina fake-ambientalista, ebbene sì, rompe il cz.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Aprile 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> E' sbagliato, cafone e controproducente rivolgersi con questa violenza nei confronti di chiunque, a maggior ragione se si tratta di una ragazzina. Offendere una persona per il suo aspetto fisico è di una bassezza allucinante, oltretutto mette in secondo piano il marcio che, a mio parere, si nasconde dietro il suo giovane emblema: che Greta si presti a una fiction lo credo anche io, che chi vi sia dietro non sia affatto realmente interessato alla risoluzione del problema, pure.



La sinistra non si è mai vergognata e non si vergogna tutt'ora di usare volgarità, falsità, incitamenti alla violenza e all'assassinio nei confronti dei capi politici dei partiti avversi, dal Berlusca a Trump, Bossi, Salvini, Meloni, ecc, ecc...
Per non parlare dell'eleganza dello slogan grillino del vaffanc...


----------



## juventino (19 Aprile 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma esattamente, perché tutto quest'odio nei confronti di una ragazzina che ha come unica colpa quella di dire la verità?



Perché è palese che chi le tira le fila sia il primo a fregarsene altamente della questione ambientale. 
Ovviamente questo non giustifica le cattiverie gratuite che sta ricevendo.


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sono chiaramente d'accordo che i toni usati sono intollerabili, però è meschino anche questa "protezione" aldilà di ogni possibile replica che possiede Greta, in virtù della sua adolescenza intoccabile. Essendo una bambina o poco più, viene sfruttata la sua "debolezza" come scudo per imporre all'attenzione chissà quali secondi scopi. In questo momento è né più né meno che un'arma in mano a qualcuno. E poi che significa, se uno è adulto e vaccinato può reggere qualunque affronto a prescindere? Tutta la questione non torna, e ci dovrebbero essere dei meccanismi sociali automatici secondo i quali una persona può o non può farsi carico di simile visibilità a livello politico, visto la sua età, istruzione e status civile.


Ma io non dico che abbia ragione a prescindere, eh. Però, fino a ora, nessuno ha mai ribattuto SUL MERITO di quello che lei dice. Ci si limita a buttare allusioni complottiste e a insultarla. Stop.
Cosa dice di sbagliato? Perché è giusto continuare a distruggere l'ambiente? Da chi sarebbe manovrata? Quale sarebbe lo scopo ultimo di questo gombloddone mondiale? 
Peraltro, il fatto che una bambina sia attivista è tutt'altro che una novità nella nostra storia. Giusto per restare ai casi più recenti, ricordo Iqbal Masih, morto ammazzato all'età di 12 anni e Malala, che ha subito un gravissimo attentato all'età di 15 anni. Tutti burattini di qualcuno? 

Per concludere, le questioni che pone Greta sono questioni sulle quali scienzati, associazioni ambientaliste, organizzazioni internazionali e una parte della politica invita a riflettere da decenni. Non sta certo parlando di cose nuove.
Quindi tutto l'astio che vedo è spiegabile solo ed esclusivamente col fatto che a molti dia fastidio che una bambina sbatta in faccia la realtà agli adulti: siamo dei folli che stanno distruggendo il bene primario che garantisce la nostra stessa sopravvivenza.


----------



## sette (19 Aprile 2019)

Se un uomo adulto può insultare una bambina, perché non si può bestemmiare?


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il giornalista Filippo Facci, a La Zanzara, attacca pesantemente Greta Thunberg e litiga con Parenzo:"Sta bambinetta ha una faccia da c. Ha rotto i cogl... E' un mostriciattolo. Ha ragione la Maglie, viene da investirla con la macchina".
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



Che animale.
Avrebbe potuto esprimere il suo parere su questa ragazza in modo diverso e senza offendere.
Non è detto una persona debba piacere ma cosa è questo linguaggio scurrile e indecente per un ... giornalista???!!!
Quale è, a questo punto, la differenza tra un giornalista e un incolto e volgare??
Infinita pena.
Sono esattamente questi i comportamenti e i toni che non mando giù , che siano politici, giornalisti o gente comune.
L'educazione viene prima di tutto.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Aprile 2019)

Chiunque ragioni con la propria testa sa bene cosa c'è dietro questo fenomeno da baraccone. 

Siccome la socialdemocrazia europeista è in crisi perché il loro modello di Europa è fallito ed annicchilito dai sovranisti, parola a cui le élite radical hanno dato valenza negativa e spregiativa, ecco che ora bisogna portare avanti i partiti verdi che, così sperano, possano sostituire i decrepiti socialdemocratici.

E cosa si deve fare per far sì che i verdi prendano voti? Semplice: spargere terrore per costringere i fessi a votare partiti che portano avanti le stesse idee fallimentari dei socialdemocratici alle quali aggiungono i temi ambientali, il tutto ovviamente ammantato di accuse anche allo stile di vita occidentale (leggi: apriamo quindi le porte ai clandestini, pardon, ai migranti) che ha distrutto l'ambiente. Poi uno si informa e vede che 18 tra le città più inquinate del mondo si trovano in Asia e non capisce perché questa rompiballe accusa l'occidente. 

Se proprio vuole fare propaganda vera vada o meglio la mandino in Brasile, in India ed in Cina. Ma lì non ci sono voti da raccattare alle europee eheheheheheh...


----------



## Pivellino (19 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Chiunque ragioni con la propria testa sa bene cosa c'è dietro questo fenomeno da baraccone.



Permettimi, ma partiamo male, chiunque esprime un'opinione ragiona con la sua testa, la cultura e l'ambiente di riferimento possono condizionare ma questo non toglie che tutte le idee sono rispettabili e chi la pensa diversamente da te non è che diventa necessariamente un burattino.



mandraghe ha scritto:


> Siccome la socialdemocrazia europeista è in crisi perché il loro modello di Europa è fallito ed annicchilito dai sovranisti, parola a cui le élite radical hanno dato valenza negativa e spregiativa, ecco che ora bisogna portare avanti i partiti verdi che, così sperano, possano sostituire i decrepiti socialdemocratici.



La storia ha già visto l'alternarsi di tante elite, di sinistra e di destra, sovraniste e non, e tutte hanno avuto i loro momenti di massimo splendore e le loro decadenze. Fa parte del normale cambiamento per adattarsi ai diversi contesti storici ed economici.
Ad oggi, tutti coloro che sono arrivati dopo avevano una soluzione migliore di quelli prima, che poi inevitabilmente faceva posto ad un'altra ancora migliore. Avanti il prossimo.



mandraghe ha scritto:


> E cosa si deve fare per far sì che i verdi prendano voti? Semplice: spargere terrore per costringere i fessi a votare partiti che portano avanti le stesse idee fallimentari dei socialdemocratici alle quali aggiungono i temi ambientali, il tutto ovviamente ammantato di accuse anche allo stile di vita occidentale (leggi: apriamo quindi le porte ai clandestini, pardon, ai migranti) che ha distrutto l'ambiente. Poi uno si informa e vede che 18 tra le città più inquinate del mondo si trovano in Asia e non capisce perché questa rompiballe accusa l'occidente.



Non ho molte sicurezze come te ma avendo passato gli anta, anche senza scomodare gli scienziati e lavorando con la natura (le piante) ti assicuro che il cambiamento è perfettamente visibile in tante cose grandi e piccole.
Il valore dell'ambiente spero sia di quelli sensibili anche per i sovranisti che sembri promuovere, altrimenti non ci sarà ritorno per questo mondo.
Il tema dell'Asia invece dell'Europa non regge quando pensi che è proprio l'Asia a sostenere il massimo sforzo produttivo per garantire il modello socioeconomico che stiamo vivendo, o pensi che i telefonini e gli acciai (per es.) che usiamo qua siano tutti fatti in Europa?
I migranti non capisco che c'azzeccano, salvo non li vogliamo tirar dentro come fattore di critica al sistema economico, ma si farebbe notte.



mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se proprio vuole fare propaganda vera vada o meglio la mandino in Brasile, in India ed in Cina. Ma lì non ci sono voti da raccattare alle europee eheheheheheh...



A me fa piacere che parli e che sensibilizzi i giovani a vivere in modo responsabile.
Rispettare l'ambiente non deve essere uno slogan politicizzato ma patrimonio culturale di tutti.
Anche dei sovranisti.

Dimenticavo.
Sgarbi è uno che dovrebbe vergognarsi di esistere per cui automaticamente tutto quello che critica mi piace.
Mi dispiace per lui.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Aprile 2019)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Permettimi, ma partiamo male, chiunque esprime un'opinione ragiona con la sua testa, la cultura e l'ambiente di riferimento possono condizionare ma questo non toglie che tutte le idee sono rispettabili e chi la pensa diversamente da te non è che diventa necessariamente un burattino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tutto questo non c'entra proprio nulla. Io parlavo di come un tema, per carità giusto, venga strumentalizzato per fini elettorali, non vedere questo è essere ciechi.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma io non dico che abbia ragione a prescindere, eh. Però, fino a ora, nessuno ha mai ribattuto SUL MERITO di quello che lei dice. Ci si limita a buttare allusioni complottiste e a insultarla. Stop.
> Cosa dice di sbagliato? Perché è giusto continuare a distruggere l'ambiente? Da chi sarebbe manovrata? Quale sarebbe lo scopo ultimo di questo gombloddone mondiale?
> Peraltro, il fatto che una bambina sia attivista è tutt'altro che una novità nella nostra storia. Giusto per restare ai casi più recenti, ricordo Iqbal Masih, morto ammazzato all'età di 12 anni e Malala, che ha subito un gravissimo attentato all'età di 15 anni. Tutti burattini di qualcuno?
> 
> ...



Ma infatti il fatto che abbia ragione va bene. Almeno io, non disquisisco su quello. Anzi mi trovo d'accordissimo con il rispettare il nostro pianeta etc etc.

Però, purtroppo tu evidenzi proprio quello che dà adito a perplessità. Perché se da decine di anni gli scienziati si sono pronunciati senza successo, adesso invece una impavida bambina riscuote una eco inimmaginabile? Si potrebbe dire qualsiasi cosa, che uno è prevenuto e tutto quello che volete, ma da che mondo è mondo, a "pensar male" difficilmente si sbaglia.

Oppure siamo tutti rincretiniti e andiamo dietro ai sogni adolescenziali di una ragazzina amante del mondo pulito. A che servono allora studi, ricerche, investimenti? Basta una teen-ager *****ta per rivoltare il mondo come un calzino? E' quello che non quadra.

Certo sono pareri personali, io onestamente mi sento molto "gombloddista" da questo punto di vista, come altri. D'altra parte ci sono tantissimi episodi dove personaggi semisconosciuti e completamente fuori contesto hanno fatto la punta di diamante su questioni di risonanza planetaria e poi si sono rivelati tutt'altro che sinceri. Io non dico che la bambina non creda a quello che fa, ma mi dà tanto l'idea che sia stata opportunamente "diretta" a sua insaputa. Vedevo proprio oggi al tg le immagini di lei a colloquio con il Papa e mi dava la sensazione di un pesce fuor d'acqua, proprio fuori dal mondo, a tratti quasi autistica, altro che bambina prodigio che parla con i potenti.

Poi magari sono/siamo in errore, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Aprile 2019)

Eh ma non è strumentalizzata politicamente


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti il fatto che abbia ragione va bene. Almeno io, non disquisisco su quello. Anzi mi trovo d'accordissimo con il rispettare il nostro pianeta etc etc.
> 
> Però, purtroppo tu evidenzi proprio quello che dà adito a perplessità. Perché se da decine di anni gli scienziati si sono pronunciati senza successo, adesso invece una impavida bambina riscuote una eco inimmaginabile? Si potrebbe dire qualsiasi cosa, che uno è prevenuto e tutto quello che volete, ma da che mondo è mondo, a "pensar male" difficilmente si sbaglia.
> 
> ...



Caro amico, ma non basta dire "c'è il complotto". Mi si deve spiegare come, chi, quale oscuro fine si prefigge di raggiungere e perché usare una bambina(che peraltro, per la sua patologia, non può creare particolare empatia nel prossimo) e non altri sistemi che sicuramente chi ordisce un complotto globale possiede.
Fino a ora ho letto e sentito solo teorie deliranti. Tipo che il fine sarebbe la legalizzazione della pedofilia... Renditi conto. 

Sul tuo ultimo paragrafo, non ho visto le immagini ma la tua non è solo una sensazione, visto che pare che la bambina abbia la sindrome di Asperger, che è "imparentata" con l'autismo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Eh ma non è strumentalizzata politicamente



Fa ridere perché nel 2050 di sto passo la popolazione mondiale sarà già dimezzata o giù di lì


----------



## enigmistic02 (19 Aprile 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La sinistra non si è mai vergognata e non si vergogna tutt'ora di usare volgarità, falsità, incitamenti alla violenza e all'assassinio nei confronti dei capi politici dei partiti avversi, dal Berlusca a Trump, Bossi, Salvini, Meloni, ecc, ecc...
> Per non parlare dell'eleganza dello slogan grillino del vaffanc...



A sinistra non si vergognano di nulla, il potere del controllo giustifica qualsiasi mezzo, un po' come la Juve. Anche al di fuori della politica, comunque, è un comportamento diffuso. E' un trend, ma questo non significa che sia giusto.
Il giornalista avrebbe potuto argomentare in mille modi ben più intelligenti, che portassero le persone se non altro a ragionare o farsi due domande, non esaurire il tutto a "rompe i co, ha la faccia di ca, sarebbe da investire". Se avesse detto quello che in questo forum pensano in molti, persino il sottoscritto, ovvero che la ragazza si presta a un gioco di potere sceneggiato da persone molto in alto e che hanno interessi specifici altri dal bene ambientale, avrebbe sicuramente fatto una figura migliore.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Caro amico, ma non basta dire "c'è il complotto". Mi si deve spiegare come, chi, quale oscuro fine si prefigge di raggiungere e perché usare una bambina(che peraltro, per la sua patologia, non può creare particolare empatia nel prossimo) e non altri sistemi che sicuramente chi ordisce un complotto globale possiede.
> Fino a ora ho letto e sentito solo teorie deliranti. Tipo che il fine sarebbe la legalizzazione della pedofilia... Renditi conto.
> 
> Sul tuo ultimo paragrafo, non ho visto le immagini ma la tua non è solo una sensazione, visto che pare che la bambina abbia la sindrome di Asperger, che è "imparentata" con l'autismo.



Non voglio tirare in ballo la pedofilia, figurati. Non sono (credo) la persona che tira fuori cose assurde per corroborare le proprie tesi. Detto questo, ovviamente non si può dimostrare il complotto, come nemmeno il contrario.

Il fatto di scegliere una bambina può essere stato casuale oppure premeditato. Sempre andando dietro la teoria complottista, sono sicuro che chi ordisce da dietro queste cose sono persone estremamente intelligenti e scaltre, e anche se non sono interamente originate da proprie idee, le linee di condotta possono essere derivate semplicemente dallo sfruttamento di quanto può fare risonanza in quel particolare momento. Teniamo a mente che questa gente sta sempre due passi avanti a noi, e sistematicamente ci accorgiamo dei piani diabolici con decine di anni di ritardo, in genere con commenti del tipo "eh, certo, c'era da immaginarselo!"

Sulle ragioni intime, beh, secondo me c'è da sbizzarirrsi, sempre sottolinenando che non ci sono prove. Ad esempio lobbies che intendono indirizzare il mercato di produzione dell'energia verso certi settori particolari, etc. Oppure andando a pescare in pura politica, movimenti ambientalisti che possono spostare milioni di voti semplicemente schierandosi con altri raggruppamenti a cui frega ben poco dello stato del pianeta.

Oh, poi stiamo a ragionare del niente, sempre ilazioni sono. Fatto sta che una bambina che stravolge così il panorama non si era mai vista, almeno per quanto ricordi. Il campanello d'allarme è d'obbligo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che animale.
> Avrebbe potuto esprimere il suo parere su questa ragazza in modo diverso e senza offendere.
> Non è detto una persona debba piacere ma cosa è questo linguaggio scurrile e indecente per un ... giornalista???!!!
> Quale è, a questo punto, la differenza tra un giornalista e un incolto e volgare??
> ...



Attenzione, bisogna inquadrare meglio l'accaduto (rispondo a te, ma vale per tutti):
- Facci non l'ha insultata di persona, lei non era in ascolto, non era presente, se no dubito fortemente si sarebbe espresso così, o se l'avesse fatto lo stesso sarebbe risultato sì offensivo
- non ha insultato la ragazzina in sè, ma *il personaggio*
- non è tanto la ragazzina, ma è il tam-tam mediatico ad esasperare
- il personaggio non è italiano, quindi questa intervista probabilmente non arriverà mai alle sue orecchie, o almeno non tanto quanto se fosse un personaggio italiano
- a La Zanzara si usa spesso un linguaggio scurrile, da bar, o da spogliatoio: Non è un sito istituzionale che richiede una certa formalità
- infine ha sbottato in nome di tanti; per questo si è sentito libero di usare quelle parole, in un certo senso è stato un atto eroico, come il Fantozzi che sul palco riesce finalmente a dire, in nome di tutti, "questo film è una cag-ata pazzesca!"


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il giornalista Filippo Facci, a La Zanzara, attacca pesantemente Greta Thunberg e litiga con Parenzo:"Sta bambinetta ha una faccia da c. Ha rotto i cogl... E' un mostriciattolo. Ha ragione la Maglie, viene da investirla con la macchina".
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post


Argomentazione esemplare e logica che neanche Cartesio. Vabe infatti siamo a la zanzara che è puro show come un colorado Cafe. Ed è in linea con carta rubata all esistenza come libero. 
Questa, A PRESCINDERE DAL CASO GRETA, è gente che si gratta il sotto della pancia se gli dici "c'è un problema ecologico". E ruttano frasi a caso senza alcun contenuto. 
Ma la cosa grave è che certa gente si allinea ben volentieri,per motivi più o meno tristi 

Anche perché diciamolo: c'è anche chi pensa in stile "ma alla fine...quando crepo...a me che cavzo me ne fott a me, se la vedessero loro. (..vado a farmi una birronza, ndr).


----------



## sunburn (20 Aprile 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non voglio tirare in ballo la pedofilia, figurati. Non sono (credo) la persona che tira fuori cose assurde per corroborare le proprie tesi. Detto questo, ovviamente non si può dimostrare il complotto, come nemmeno il contrario.
> 
> Il fatto di scegliere una bambina può essere stato casuale oppure premeditato. Sempre andando dietro la teoria complottista, sono sicuro che chi ordisce da dietro queste cose sono persone estremamente intelligenti e scaltre, e anche se non sono interamente originate da proprie idee, le linee di condotta possono essere derivate semplicemente dallo sfruttamento di quanto può fare risonanza in quel particolare momento. Teniamo a mente che questa gente sta sempre due passi avanti a noi, e sistematicamente ci accorgiamo dei piani diabolici con decine di anni di ritardo, in genere con commenti del tipo "eh, certo, c'era da immaginarselo!"
> 
> ...


Ma l'errore è proprio pensare che una cosa del genere non si era mai vista... Senza andare troppo indietro, se hai tempo e voglia, cerca qualcosa su Iqbal Masih. La sua storia è ancora più incredibile(lui è stato assassinato per il suo impegno civile, quindi direi che possiamo escludere teorie complottiste).

Qui abbiamo una bambina/ragazzina di 15 anni, età che ha visto un documentario sugli orsi polari e decide di andare una volta alla settimana davanti al Parlamento del suo Paese con un cartello. Quanti bambini con un cartello davanti a un Parlamento nazionale ti è capitato di vedere? Penso pochi... Quindi è normale che abbia attirato la curiosità, prima dei media locali e poi la cosa si è via via allargata. In un periodo storico in cui gente diventa nota( "virale", direbbero i giovini) mettendo video su youtube in cui fa scoregge con le ascelle, davvero vogliamo vedere cose losche nel fatto che una ragazzina acquisisca notorietà con una protesta civile?

Penso che sia molto più verosimile questa ricostruzione che pensare ai complotti di chissà chi. I verdi in Svezia sono al governo da una vita in coalizione col principale partito di centro-sinistra, le più grandi potenze industriali mondiali sono legate a doppio filo con petrolio e inquinamento(automobili, plastica, tabacco ecc). 
Come dici tu, "ci si può sbizzarrire". Ma a quel punto vale tutto. Io potrei dire che tu sei un alieno interista mandato sulla Terra per iscriverti a milanworld e vendere aspirapolveri difettose ai milanisti...


----------



## gabri65 (20 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma l'errore è proprio pensare che una cosa del genere non si era mai vista... Senza andare troppo indietro, se hai tempo e voglia, cerca qualcosa su Iqbal Masih. La sua storia è ancora più incredibile(lui è stato assassinato per il suo impegno civile, quindi direi che possiamo escludere teorie complottiste).
> 
> Qui abbiamo una bambina/ragazzina di 15 anni, età che ha visto un documentario sugli orsi polari e decide di andare una volta alla settimana davanti al Parlamento del suo Paese con un cartello. Quanti bambini con un cartello davanti a un Parlamento nazionale ti è capitato di vedere? Penso pochi... Quindi è normale che abbia attirato la curiosità, prima dei media locali e poi la cosa si è via via allargata. In un periodo storico in cui gente diventa nota( "virale", direbbero i giovini) mettendo video su youtube in cui fa scoregge con le ascelle, davvero vogliamo vedere cose losche nel fatto che una ragazzina acquisisca notorietà con una protesta civile?
> 
> ...



Mi auguro che le cose stiano veramente così, vedremo ...

In realtà io vendo *giocatori difettosi* ai milanisti, e come puoi constatare, ultimamente è un'attività molto intensa.


----------

